
Ask HN: Do you live in a car/RV? - avenoir
I live out here in the Rockies and always meet people living in their cars. I&#x27;m seriously starting to consider this lifestyle. Just wondering if anybody on here is doing this full-time. If so, how does this impact your professional life?
======
Mz
I am homeless, with no car. I sleep in a tent. I am open about that in forums,
and I blog about it. My homeless blog is one of my more successful websites.

I left a corporate job to go sleep in a tent because I have a serious medical
condition and my job was keeping me ill. I do freelance writing and I also do
resume work these days. My health is improving and so is my income.

I don't meet clients in person and I can't say if my living arrangements cost
me potential clients. I assume it does, but it is better than the way I had.

I think if you figure out how to make this work and don't give clients excuses
based on your living arrangements (and don't be too in your face about it), a
lot of people either will not notice or will not care.

------
billconan
I'm thinking the same. I found a diy rv guide
[http://thevanual.com/#gallery](http://thevanual.com/#gallery)

